# Thirty-two & Pear Tree Bungalow - Cambridgeshire 2014



## staticnomad (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure if these have been reported on before, did a quick search and couldn't find them, so here they are. Looks like they are in danger of disappearing quite soon  They have been extensively over-grown, but recently cleared back a little. There is some rather 'intense' and offensive graffiti of a Saville-esque nature in Thirty-two that I have decided doesn't need sharing. Mixed feelings on entering the room with the armchair... the armchair itself is one of the greatest things I have found to date, I love the character it has in its destroyed state. However the homemade commode was not as welcome  I would love to see what a decent photographer could do with that armchair. My love of retro 'white' goods was indulged again 


DSCF5245 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5243 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4988 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF4991 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5031 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5115 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5119 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5003 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5007 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5011 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5048 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5066 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5069 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5088 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5107 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5128 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5137 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5150 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5168 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5193 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5217 by staticnomad..., on Flickr

DSCF5233 by staticnomad..., on Flickr​


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2014)

Blimey they are tiny bungalows! Got any more photos of the Sun newspaper? That's the week I was born!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 27, 2014)

Great find
Nice pics


----------



## Zedstar (Jun 27, 2014)

good find bud....


----------



## staticnomad (Jun 27, 2014)

krela said:


> Blimey they are tiny bungalows! Got any more photos of the Sun newspaper? That's the week I was born!



This is the only other one I took I'm afraid 


DSCF5010 by staticnomad..., on Flickr


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 28, 2014)

krela said:


> Blimey they are tiny bungalows! Got any more photos of the Sun newspaper? That's the week I was born!



I tried to find a them singing happy birthday but this'll have to do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU-aAAesALo


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 28, 2014)

I always like to find old white goods too. Great stuff here.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice 30s design fireplaces,great report.


----------



## Potter (Jul 2, 2014)

Really nice little houses. Would be great to see them done up.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice homemade commode.


----------

